# Tv: Conversion Van - Anyone?



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

We're all full of excitement at the prospect of becoming TT owners, saw an Outback 26rs on Saturday, taking dh to see it tomorrow.

Of course I'd researched many different models with the 4 bunk option but hadn't taken into consideration how much our van could tow (yep, can anyone say: NEWBIE!!).

The first thing the salesman did was sit down and ask exactly what vehicle I had for towing, then looked it up and basically said: this is the option! Given what I've read about other bad sales experiences, this seemed like a good thing (although I gave him the "oh" look!).

Anyway, we've checked on all the calculators you guys have provided and we feel like we're still OK but we do have 2 adults on the 'a tad bigger than average' side and 4 kids (who will grow and grow......).

We have a '99 Doge Ram conversion van: 1500, 5.2l, 2wd (it says GVWR is 7000 - would that be as is, no people do you think?); we just traded up from a '91 conversion van a couple of months ago so a new vehicle is not in the plan.....

Does anyone tow with something similar? Good experience or not?

Any other advice greatly appreciated.

TIA, Ali


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site Ali!!!

As for your van...the 7000 GVWR is the gross vehicle weight rating of the van, that is the van, people, fuel, cargo and the tongue weight of the trailer. In other words if you were to load the van with everything you carry and drive both of the axles onto the weight scales, the max you can be is 7000 lbs.

As for the towing capacity of the Dodge van, we would need alittle more info, like the axle ratio of the van. Others will chime in and give their options but I think you will be pushing the limits of your van.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ali, I'm glad you're learning from the site already. Like Gary said, try to post some specs on the TV such as tow rating, engine size, gearing, and wheel base. We should be able to provide you with some decent guidelines to help you form an educated decision.

With 4 kids the 26RS would be a perfect fit if the van can safely tow it.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The conversions can add a lot of weight to the van and reduce your towing capacity. Dodge does make some of the nices conversions I've seen. As others have said, we need to know more about your van specs. With the 26RS weight and your engine size, it might be iffy.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh dear, trying to remain positive.....

Just took the whole crew out to see it. Dh went over weight stuff with the salesman again, of course he was convinced we'd be fine (LOL! $$$$!) but dh needs to run the numbers properly.

He said he'd get the measurements on here to see what the OB RV savvy crew could comment on!

I will be crying on Thursday as we head off once more in the big tent, complete with mega plastic totes, travel crib, huge cooler, ice etc etc (many of you have been there......), thinking of the luxury of the OB.

....as I said, trying to remain positive and hoping the number crunching works in our favor!

Ali


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If the numbers look good for towing there are several things you can do to beef up the suspension and ride a little. First get rid of the p-metric tires if you have them on the van and get LT tires all around. Second think about putting on a set of overload springs or a airbag system to stop any squat in the rear of the van. Third get the best equalizer hitch you can afford such as reese dual cam, equal-i-zer brand or if you can afford it a Pull Rite, stay away from the friction type because of the lenght of the TT. Fourth find out what type of brake controller they are going to sell you and insist on a prodigy. Last go out and have a great time with your new Outback. Kirk


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

ali said:


> Just took the whole crew out to see it. Dh went over weight stuff with the salesman again, of course he was convinced we'd be fine (LOL! $$$$!) but dh needs to run the numbers properly.
> 
> He said he'd get the measurements on here to see what the OB RV savvy crew could comment on!


Info from the vin number lists the van as
incomplete chasis
5.2L V8 SFI OHV 16V / rear wheel drive

Have no idea on what you may require regarding the gearing...

So off the label in the drivers door we have the following info...

GVWR 7000lbs
Cargo wight 221lbs

GAWR with P235/75/R15 XL tires
Front 3500lbs
Rear 3859lbs

Rims 15x7

Not sure how the cargo weight comes in to all this. The tires we have on the van now are Laramie P235/75R15 M+S

For the wheel base I am not sure what to measure, from center axle front to center axle back is 10ft 7in's
Then outside of tire rear left to outside of tires rear right is 6ft 5in's

Any other info I might have to try a haynes manual from pep boys or the dodge dealer??

Dave...(Ali's DH!!)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm dying to know what the verdict is!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What is the gear ratio on the van?

Don


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

HootBob said:


> What is the gear ratio on the van?
> 
> Don


Do not know, how would I find that out?

I did find another label under the hood which has the following info..

BGJ-Brakes-Pwr disc/drum
BKG-Brakes-11x2.5 rear dru
DGB-transmission 4-speed A
DGT-transmission 4-spd Au
DHA-Torque Converter-Lock-
DJB-Front axle-3400#
DMD-Axle ratio-3.55
DRB-rear axle-chrysler 9.2

Hope somebody can make sense of this.....
Dave...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ali, look in the glove compartment. Dodge put the gearing info for a lot of their trucks in there. Kirk

I see you posted right before me. The rear ratio number looks to be it at 3:55, not a good gear for towing but great for freeway driving.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Few more questions..

1) Where do you live? (are there mountains or just flatlands?)

2) How do you camp? Dry or Full Hookups?

3) How much "stuff" will you bring?


----------



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd say you are going to be marginal. I drive a 2000 E-150 conversion van from Ford with an automatic 5.4 liter,V-8 engine. Tow limit of 6,500 lbs. Just bought a new 21RS and towed it this past week for over 600 miles with the interior seats removed and with just two of us riding in it. I have Prodigy controller and use the Reese dual-cam hitch.

On flat-land highway towing, no problem. I avg 10.5 mpg for the trip. However, once I hit the mountains of western NC I could tell the van was straining a lot. Had to downshift into 2nd and 1st on a number of hills just to keep speed at or above 35 mph. Also, I found I was tense a lot while driving.

The extra weight on a marginal TV really focuses your attention and wears you down. I imagine the extra strain on the vehicle greatly increases wear and tear on it as well. As a result of my concerns I have already cancelled a planned trip out west this September. Not worth the risk, I think. Personally, I'm headed out this morning to look for a used diesel truck. The extra margin of SAFETY is worth it to me.

Good luck.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

You are missing the spec for GCWR which is trailer and van loaded ready for camping.

You should just go and get the Van weighed. As 7heaven pointed out, it may be a little heavier than average and there is likely no reliable source for the weight besides a scale. If that Van weighs around 5500 lbs then you would be out of luck I'm afraid. Do a Google search for CAT scales in your area. $8.50 will tell you how much it weighs .

P235's seem rather small and check the rating but better yet change them out to LT's.

You have the older 318 ci engine with a 3.55 rear. I would say that is a rather punchless combination to pull a van and 26' trailer with. Proceed with caution. Your $18K trailer purchase might quickly turn into a $40K purchase with a new tow vehicle.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

GoForIt said:


> You are missing the spec for GCWR which is trailer and van loaded ready for camping.
> 
> You should just go and get the Van weighed. As 7heaven pointed out, it may be a little heavier than average and there is likely no reliable source for the weight besides a scale. If that Van weighs around 5500 lbs then you would be out of luck I'm afraid. Do a Google search for CAT scales in your area. $8.50 will tell you how much it weighs .
> 
> ...


We are going camping this w/e and next so will be pretty well packed. I've checked and there are scales on the way to Dutch Wonderland, so hopefully next week, we'll know......

Thanks for the advice, it is not sounding so positive!

We are now certainly thinking that this TT could turn out to be an expensive acquisition because of the potential new vehicle we will probably need - do kids really need a college account??!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Few more questions..
> 
> 1) Where do you live? (are there mountains or just flatlands?)
> 
> ...


4) Can you afford a new tow vehicle??

This was going to be my next question and then I saw your other post about needing help with choosing a new tow vehicle...LOL

Dawn


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

skippershe said:


> 4) Can you afford a new tow vehicle??
> 
> This was going to be my next question and then I saw your other post about needing help with choosing a new tow vehicle...LOL
> 
> Dawn


You know how it is Dawn, probably not, but now we've been 'bitten' and we've got a bad case of the 'I wants'!!

Been searching around for something a little older, our van right now is a '99 and is great (hate to give it up but equally would love to tow a TT - safely!).

Ali


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ali said:


> 4) Can you afford a new tow vehicle??
> 
> This was going to be my next question and then I saw your other post about needing help with choosing a new tow vehicle...LOL
> 
> Dawn


You know how it is Dawn, probably not, but now we've been 'bitten' and we've got a bad case of the 'I wants'!!

Been searching around for something a little older, our van right now is a '99 and is great (hate to give it up but equally would love to tow a TT - safely!).

Ali
[/quote]
Hi Ali, hey, once you've been bitten by the Outback bug it's all over, gotta tow!

hang in there,
Dawn


----------

